# The truth about Maggie



## Yvonne G (Sep 10, 2009)

Now we know the truth! Maggie sent me a bunch of pictures and this one was one of them. Looks like Maggie turns into a cat when the sun goes down:







Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Sep 10, 2009)

lol OMG a shape shifter ! Very funny Yvonne! 
Maggie, your kitty cat is sooo cute !


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Sep 10, 2009)

Great hook, Yvonne. I went instantly to this post, afraid that something was wrong with Maggie. Maggie, your little kittykins looks just like our beloved, ornery Sirius K. Black! Adorable.


----------



## katesgoey (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL! How adorable is "lil Maggie"..... Thanks for sharing Yvonne!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 10, 2009)

OMG! Shapeshifter!!! I love it.

Yvonne


----------



## Laura (Sep 10, 2009)

I was wondering what her sister was posting while Maggie was away and unable to defend herself... HA!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Ah, Max must have been missing Maggie. Or is that really Maggie????? Awh ha that's why we never see a pic of her, shape shifter, explains it all.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 12, 2009)

Easy to understand why Maggie has no fear driving so fast...she has nine lives.


----------



## terryo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh crap! I can't think of a good one...my mind is a blank....Maggie disappeared and turned into a cat?? This is like a contest....write a caption for this picture!


----------

